# Raichen doing tri-tip on today's show!



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 16, 2005)

What time & channel? I'm doing tri tips tomorrow!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 16, 2005)

Susan, I have Dishnetwork, got any idea what channel it would be on?


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2005)

Saw it.  He also did 'grilled' ceaser salad.  I'll be doing that tomorrow.  Too lazy to do it tonight.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 19, 2005)

Susan that Ceaser dressing sounds great!

I have a question about the mustard ... would that be prepared Dijon or dry?


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Susan that Ceaser dressing sounds great!
> 
> I have a question about the mustard ... would that be prepared Dijon or dry?


It was prepared Dijon. :!: 
Grilling the Romaine adds a good flavor, although I could see many not liking the grilled 'greens'.


----------

